# BGI Graphics not supported under Windows ????



## dkd903 (Feb 18, 2006)

i wrote a graphics program in TC++ (turbo c++), and it was all fine. But when i compiled the same on BORLAND C++ 5.02 (for Windows), the following Compiler error was shown:


GRAPHICS.H(20,52) : Error Directive: BGI graphics not supported under Windows.

  

*img486.imageshack.us/img486/5036/untitled5zx.jpg
Screenshot: 
*img486.imageshack.us/img486/5036/untitled5zx.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Feb 18, 2006)

Check this:
*www.cs.colorado.edu/~main/cs1300/doc/bgi/bgi.html


----------



## mediator (Feb 18, 2006)

Yea me too faced this problem 2 yrs back! It seems borland C++ doesnt support graphics (I dunno),..I googled a lot but aint find any answer. So u better compile it on TC3 only.


----------

